# Constable Roger White



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Constable*
*Roger Parker White*
El Paso County Constable's Office - Precinct 1, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, November 1, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 18 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Assault
*Incident Date:* 11/1/2014
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* Charged with capital murder
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Constable Robert White was killed during an altercation with a subject while working an overtime assignment on the 400 block of Anthony Avenue in Canutillo.

At approximately 12:30 am Constable White was assaulted by a subject. During the ensuing struggle Constable White was knocked to the ground and failed to get back up. He was transported to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Members of the El Paso County Sheriff's Office responded to assist Constable White and arrested the subject, who was subsequently charged with capital murder.

Constable White had served as the elected constable of El Paso County Precinct 1 for 18 years.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Deputy Fred Graf
El Paso County Constable's Office - Precinct 1
424 Executive Center Blvd
Suite 100
El Paso, TX 79902

Phone: (915) 534-3917

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22261-constable-roger-parker-white#ixzz3HrY2Bg8Q


----------

